# How do you balance playing and gigging heavy guitars?



## neurosis (May 28, 2022)

Hey all. Quick questions here. I recently had to make inventory of my guitars to make some decisions on how long I play a few of them. I had a serious disc rupture a few yeas ago and it's always been a weak spot since. Early this year I fell on the ice and had lumbago for about two weeks. Playing guitar during that time was impossible. Last Sunday I twisted my back and have had lumbago and struggled walking for a the past few days. It's getting better but I am starting to wonder if limiting my standing playing to the lighter guitars exclusively is necessary.

All guitars are made different though and I have noticed that a superstar that is heavier can hang and feel lighter. So are there any strategies? Like how to hang the guitar, types of straps to use etc?

Anything you know will help greatly. Thank you!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2022)

Look into alternative straps. They make double straps that place the weight more evenly and even ones that put the weight on your hips, like a tool belt.


----------



## BornToLooze (May 29, 2022)

I have back problems from a couple car wrecks, and I use a replica of Gary Rossington's strap on my Les Paul, I think it's like 4-5 inches wide







There's also the setup like Matt Heafy has if it'll work with your guitar.









MaxOfMetal said:


> Look into alternative straps. They make double straps that place the weight more evenly and even ones that put the weight on your hips, like a tool belt.



And if you get one that goes on your hips you could spin it like ZZ Top, and we all know looking cool is like 90% of being a guitar player.


----------



## neurosis (May 29, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> I have back problems from a couple car wrecks, and I use a replica of Gary Rossington's strap on my Les Paul, I think it's like 4-5 inches wide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. It looks like the Heafy setup distributes the weight across multiple points. That should make it feel more like having a backpack strapped to your front.

Regarding your first example do you really notice a big difference using a wider strap?


----------



## budda (May 29, 2022)

neurosis said:


> Wow. It looks like the Heafy setup distributes the weight across multiple points. That should make it feel more like having a backpack strapped to your front.
> 
> Regarding your first example do you really notice a big difference using a wider strap?


A wider strap should be $20-$30 down there, swing by your local store tuesday and pick one up. You will notice a difference.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 29, 2022)

Wider strap for sure makes a difference. I had one of those agile AL baritones for a while and it was extremely heavy, giving me a lot of shoulder issues. I almost got rid of it, but then I tried out a 3" strap and it solved all of my problems.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 31, 2022)

I second the fat-strap. I have had the same 3 inch wide strap for about 15 years and I love the shit out of it. Works good for my explorer (admittedly a light example) and my superfat seven which has the heaviest body of any guitar I've ever owned.

If that doesn't work, definitely consider hooking up something more bespoke. It will mean some experimentation, and you may feel silly, but if you can get the weight distributed nicely then you really will feel the difference.


----------



## ixlramp (May 31, 2022)

Stating the obvious  but ... a wider strap only improves shoulder comfort by spreading the load, it does not reduce that load on that shoulder, or reduce the load on your spine, or eliminate the imbalance of the load on your body, so is no better for your back as implied by a post above.


----------



## LostTheTone (May 31, 2022)

ixlramp said:


> Stating the obvious  but ... a wider strap only improves shoulder comfort by spreading the load, it does not reduce that load on that shoulder, or reduce the load on your spine, or eliminate the imbalance of the load on your body, so is no better for your back as implied by a post above.



Spreading the load is the relevant part though, and while I can't speak to the OPs problems, a wider strap is cheap and easy to try in the first instance. 

There is literally no way to attach a guitar to a person without the weight being distributed across their body somewhere. 

If you have a Heafy harness, that will spread the load across both shoulders, but it's the same weight on your spine total. But depending on exactly what the problem is, having the weight distributed across both shoulders might be easier for you, or might create a better playing position.

With stress related conditions, the only solution is to change what you are doing, but it is seldom clear exactly what change will make a big difference. You just start out by making small changes and see what happens. Small, simple changes are easy and at least help you to feel what the issue really is. Is it weight? Is it asymmetrical loading? Is it the position you stand in while you play?


----------



## Mitri (May 31, 2022)

Personally, I hope you mount the guitar to a stand and play it without a strap. It's a different experience altogether.

Like these guys! 


If you insist on using a strap, please consider the advice above including the Heafy solution. When possible, use straps much wider than two inches, and figure out whether you prefer elasticity. For reference, some elasticity may or may not be preferred, but that depends on how you stand/move/rock-out. 

Again, the best solution may be no strap entirely.


----------



## bostjan (May 31, 2022)

If the pain is in your shoulder, use a wider strap, but, if the problem is with your back, I don't see how it could help.

You can use a stand, transferring the weight off of your body, or get a lighter guitar, not having as much weight to begin with, or you can go somewhere that has less gravity, like the Moon. That's about all I see actually working for a bad back problem.

Or maybe hire someone else to wear the strap for you, and then you can play the guitar while they hold it. That might be a more creative approach to the stand solution?


----------



## neurosis (May 31, 2022)

bostjan said:


> If the pain is in your shoulder, use a wider strap, but, if the problem is with your back, I don't see how it could help.
> 
> You can use a stand, transferring the weight off of your body, or get a lighter guitar, not having as much weight to begin with, or you can go somewhere that has less gravity, like the Moon. That's about all I see actually working for a bad back problem.
> 
> Or maybe hire someone else to wear the strap for you, and then you can play the guitar while they hold it. That might be a more creative approach to the stand solution?


Hahahahaha. I think I need to work on getting myself a peasant or a jester. But at that point maybe I just sit on a throne and have somebody play for me. Life in 2022 is already a virtual experience anyway so it might work to have yet another mediated experience. Hahahah


----------



## neurosis (May 31, 2022)

Thank you all for the feedback. I think I am going to explore a few of these options. But the main thing to remember is going to be that standing with a heavy Les Paul for hours is not a good idea for me. I had that thing on for half a day the other day just walking around the apartment as I have a standing desk and I think doing it for. few days hasn't been a good idea. I have to realize I have some limitations due to the old injury.


----------



## fantom (Jun 4, 2022)

Have you considered buying lighter guitars? Wouldn't a hollowbody or semi-hollow weigh half the amount of a Les Paul? Even a modern guitar with chambering will knock off a few pounds. You could also try to find an older Parker Fly, they were ridiculously light.


----------



## Humbuck (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't deal with heavy guitars anymore at all... it's absolutely not necessary.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 4, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Or maybe hire someone else to wear the strap for you, and then you can play the guitar while they hold it. That might be a more creative approach to the stand solution?



One time I saw this power metal band called Zephaniah. Not my thing, but they brought a fucking show I tell you what. Super well rehearsed, super nice dudes. The cherry on top was when the two super shreddy guitarists did this pretzel maneuver where they each flipped their guitars around their backs and then hugged and shredded dual lead harmonies on each other's guitars. They had some other good moves, but that was probably the coolest stage gimmick I have ever seen.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 5, 2022)

fantom said:


> Have you considered buying lighter guitars? Wouldn't a hollowbody or semi-hollow weigh half the amount of a Les Paul? Even a modern guitar with chambering will knock off a few pounds. You could also try to find an older Parker Fly, they were ridiculously light.


I do have lighter guitars. already. It's just a matter of can I use the heavier ones, too? Or do I give up and part with them? So I am going to try the options and see. Thanks!


----------



## budda (Jun 5, 2022)

neurosis said:


> I do have lighter guitars. already. It's just a matter of can I use the heavier ones, too? Or do I give up and part with them? So I am going to try the options and see. Thanks!


You’ll know real quick if it works.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 6, 2022)

Total


budda said:


> You’ll know real quick if it works.


ly. I have gone pretty unharmed for about 4 years since my disc burst. But I fell on the ice in January and although the recovery wasn't bad this last scare has left me with a little more sensitivity. It's demoralizing but I push through. We'll see what happens. For the time being I'll increase the PT now that the body is responding again and stay off the Les Paul's. Even the chambered Standard I have is a dead weight. I guess the chambering only makes it more resonant. But that guitar is thick and HEAVY


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2022)

Try filling your guitar with helium, maybe?






Hydrogen is even lighter, but is flammable. If you are in a Rammstein cover band, though, that's more a feature than a bug.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jun 6, 2022)

Like a few others have already mentioned, a wider strap will help to spread the load across your shoulder, but won't help to ease the load on your spine. Therefore, a wider strap is only helpful if the issue is in your shoulder. The

I use 2.5" leather straps for most of my guitars (mostly basswood RG and ultra-light S), but I use a wider strap for my heavier mahogany RGA to make it more comfortable for my shoulder. I can attest that the only benefit of the wider strap is that it doesn't dig into your shoulder as much. The entire weight of the guitar is still pulling down on the same side of your body with the same amount of force.

For my Xiphos, I have a strap that goes over my left shoulder (like a normal strap), but also loops across my chest. I got it to help combat neck-dive, but it does also make the guitar feel lighter, due to distributing some of the the weight across another part of my body. In addition to shifting the load towards the centre of your body (rather than across one shoulder), the load across your chest will incur less strain on your back, as your chest is closer to your centre of gravity than your shoulder is (there's a reason that manual handling legislation specifies a higher max load when lifting from waist height compared to from shoulder height). Conversely, Matt Heafy's solution of a second strap across his right shoulder still leaves the full load of the guitar pulling down from the shoulders (way above his centre of gravity).


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jun 6, 2022)

If I was you, my first question to myself would be "what do I gain by taking the risk of using my heavy guitars", before asking myself "can I get away with playing my heavy guitars". If you can get the same tone (or close enough) from your lighter guitars, perhaps your heavy guitars should be retired to seated practice situations only...or sold.

Not my guitars, plus heavy all-mahogany Gibson LPs and PRS are the opposite of my taste, so it's probably tougher for you to think about it practically without feeling a sentimental urge to play them.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 6, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> If I was you, my first question to myself would be "what do I gain by taking the risk of using my heavy guitars", before asking myself "can I get away with playing my heavy guitars". If you can get the same tone (or close enough) from your lighter guitars, perhaps your heavy guitars should be retired to seated practice situations only...or sold.
> 
> Not my guitars, plus heavy all-mahogany Gibson LPs and PRS are the opposite of my taste, so it's probably tougher for you to think about it practically without feeling a sentimental urge to play them.


At the beginning of any lumbago episode any of the guitars is unbearable to play. It gets better and then eventually I can play without a problem. This time around it feels different though. And I don't want that disc bursting for a second time so I am holding off using the Paulas altogether. I absolutely gain less and next to nothing from playing them if one of them becomes the reason I land in the ER again. I don't wish that pain on anyone. 

There's definitely a sentimental vibe to it but I am fine playing them seated for now, although I have to say that Les Paul can make my leg numb after a while too. 

The PRS guitar I prefer is really light and so is my Caparison. So I have been sticking to those. 

sucks that there';s not a better way to distribute the weight away from the lower spine even with different straps and points of contact. it is what it is I guess.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 15, 2022)

It's a simple solution


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 15, 2022)

StevenC said:


> It's a simple solution



Incredible to me that he finds this position comfortable, and wow those heels, but I can't argue with the results.

I use one of these, with one foot on the volume pedal and one on a yoga block, everything lines up just right.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Incredible to me that he finds this position comfortable, and wow those heels, but I can't argue with the results.
> 
> I use one of these, with one foot on the volume pedal and one on a yoga block, everything lines up just right.


He plays the guitar much more upright these days, in a more classical position. I don't know how he was doing what he was doing in the 70s and 80s with the neck so horizontal and him quite hunched over the instrument.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 15, 2022)

@wheresthefbomb and @StevenC are you guys saying, playing in a classic position with the classic foot rest would be helpful to distribute the weight somehow? That show I played for years but my Spanish guitar is WAY lighter than my heavier electrics so I don't know.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 15, 2022)

neurosis said:


> @wheresthefbomb and @StevenC are you guys saying, playing in a classic position with the classic foot rest would be helpful to distribute the weight somehow? That show I played for years but my Spanish guitar is WAY lighter than my heavier electrics so I don't know.


I'm saying you should sit when playing concerts, like our Lord and Saviour Robert Fripp.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 15, 2022)

neurosis said:


> @wheresthefbomb and @StevenC are you guys saying, playing in a classic position with the classic foot rest would be helpful to distribute the weight somehow? That show I played for years but my Spanish guitar is WAY lighter than my heavier electrics so I don't know.



It does for me, at least to a certain extent, I get fatigued of sitting after 45 minutes to an hour in any position though. I like both my feet propped up to the same height like Fripp above, using a block under one foot tweaks my back.

Also tho, what @StevenC said


----------



## dspellman (Jun 15, 2022)

neurosis said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I think I am going to explore a few of these options. But the main thing to remember is going to be that standing with a heavy Les Paul for hours is not a good idea for me. I had that thing on for half a day the other day just walking around the apartment as I have a standing desk and I think doing it for. few days hasn't been a good idea. I have to realize I have some limitations due to the old injury.


I'd look at a headless. Most of my LPs are in the 9 lb range, give or take. I have an Agile LP-shaped 7-string with a 27" scale that weighs a ton (I haven't gotten around to putting it on the digital yet). Not something I'm going to strap on any time soon or for any long period of time. 

But I've had an opportunity to work with a multi-scale 7-string headless and it's a couple of solid pounds lighter than anything I've been playing, and that makes a difference. Also making a difference is the polar moment of inertia that the shorter guitar offers. These things are nearly 10" shorter than a standard guitar and having the weight a bit more concentrated helps.


----------

